# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания > 1С Предприятие 8.1 >  1C Розница и штрих сканер в РМК. Вопросы.

## ArPlus

В РМК чтобы найти товар по штрих коду приходится или каждый раз нажимать F7 (поиск по штрих коду) или вставать в поле поиска Ctrl+Alt+8, а потом только сканировать. По уму же должно быть так: щелкаешь по сканеру, а он сам ищет и добавляет товар список?
В общем вопрос: должно быть так или нет? И если ДА, то по какой причине у меня это не происходит?

----------


## base_1c

> В РМК чтобы найти товар по штрих коду приходится или каждый раз нажимать F7 (поиск по штрих коду) или вставать в поле поиска Ctrl+Alt+8, а потом только сканировать. По уму же должно быть так: щелкаешь по сканеру, а он сам ищет и добавляет товар список?
> В общем вопрос: должно быть так или нет? И если ДА, то по какой причине у меня это не происходит?


У тебя сканер работает в режиме эмуляции клавиатуры. Измени настройку сканера (настройка в инструкции прилагаемой к сканеру) и укажи в 1С порт!

----------


## ArPlus

Да... Кое как нашел дрова для этого сканера. Атоловские тормозят.

----------


## base_1c

> Да... Кое как нашел дрова для этого сканера. Атоловские тормозят.


Атоловские не тормозят, они платные, если хочешь чтобы они не тормозили, надо ключь купить для сканера за две с лишним тысячи. У 1С свой драйвер для сканера есть.

----------


## ArPlus

Про платные это понятно. Непонятно только почему купив девайс (атоловский родной) и установив дрова идущие вместе с ним - не работает корректно. В 1С вообще невидит. Вынужден скачивать, а они платные.
И почему купив девайс штрих сканер я вынужден рыскать по инету, чтоб найти родные дровишки? 1С не подходят: сканер когда ему эмуль на ком ставишь свои родные ищет, а не находить, то так же не корректно работает.
Кстати, может кому понадобится

----------


## Confucius

Когда Атол продает тебе торговое оборудование они не расчитывают что ты его будешь использовать с 1с. у них свои конфы Атол там торговка будет как часы работать.А для 1с они делаю платно чтобы заработать ещё. Выход простой берешь обработку обслуживания и убираешь в коде некоторые строки которые ограничевают чтото.Например на весах у них ограничение в 10 кг.

----------


## meizu

В итоге проблема решилась? У меня тот же впрос сканер метролоджик эклипс

----------


## shiwa

я такой вопрос решаю установкой старых дров атола, которые были еще бесплатные

----------


## Agasper

тоже подрубаю сканер в 1с ( правда 7.7 версии но разница не велика) с помощью дров атола ( бесплатных), все хорошо работает но ЛАГИ бесят. Причем скорость порта даже не спасает. Походу специально сделали тормозилку.

----------


## meizu

почистил реестр и заил стары дрова атола(с пропиской дллки для сканера в реестр), далее всеравно приходится f7 жмакать постоянно =\\

----------


## m_fed

> почистил реестр и заил стары дрова атола(с пропиской дллки для сканера в реестр), далее всеравно приходится f7 жмакать постоянно =\\


проверте, как дрова определяют ваш штрих код в драйвере Атола.
Выставите порт устройства правильно, а также суффиксы

----------


## prosot

Всем привет! Помогите пожалуста найти ссылку, нужен драйвер сканера штрих-кода (сканер Cipher - подключается через COM-порт). И нужен еще элемент управления - Печать штрих-кодов. Платформы установлены 8.1 и 8.2, система XP.
:)

----------


## zf0rce

Привет. Тоже на днях задался данным вопросом в итоге сделал вот что(1с8.2Розница. Аптека 2):
В ОбработкаРМК:
// ПЕРЕМЕННЫЕ МОДУЛЯ
Перем АвтоШтрихКОД;
.....
Процедура ПриОткрытии()

	АвтоШтрихКОД = "";
.....
Процедура КоманднаяПанельВводШтрихК  ода(Кнопка)//на панели 10 кнопок с горячими клавишами 10 цифр
	ТекЦифра = Кнопка.Текст;
	АвтоШтрихКОД = АвтоШтрихКОД + ТекЦифра;
	ПодключитьОбработчикОжида  ния("ВвестиТовар", 0.2, Истина);//если в течении 0.2 секунд не успели ввести все цифры, то будет беда		
КонецПроцедуры

Процедура ВвестиТовар()
	    Если ЗначениеЗаполнено(АвтоШтр  хКОД) Тогда
			СтруктураПараметровКлиент  а = ПолученШтрихкодИзСШК(Авто  трихКОД);
			ОбработатьДанныеПоКодуКли  ент(СтруктураПараметровКл  ента, АвтоШтрихКОД);
		КонецЕсли;
        АвтоШтрихКОД = "";
КонецПроцедуры

----------


## dicksend

я иначе вышел из этого положения. При помощи командных штрихкодов, которые есть в комплектной книжке запрограммировал сканер так, что он перед выдачей штрихкода выдает нажатие клавиши F7 (раздел префиксы).
4 USB сканера в таком режиме уже работают более года

----------


## ILUHA_86

> я иначе вышел из этого положения. При помощи командных штрихкодов, которые есть в комплектной книжке запрограммировал сканер так, что он перед выдачей штрихкода выдает нажатие клавиши F7 (раздел префиксы).
> 4 USB сканера в таком режиме уже работают более года


Расскахи пожалуйста поподробнее, как и что нужно сделать. Где и куда войти? Спасибо

----------

